# SQL-Abfrage-Fehler Delete Where Datum=to_Date(11.11.1995)



## Test (12. August 2003)

Hier ist meine SQL-Abfrage(für eine Accessdatenbank):

"Delete From Auslieferversionen Where [KD-Nr]=66 and Lieferdatum=to_DATE(11.11.1995)";

ich benutze VC++ .net Warum erhalte ich als Fehler:
"undefinierte Funktion 'to_date' in Ausdruck"


----------



## durin (12. August 2003)

Weil er kein to_Date kennt?

Wenn du alle bis zm 11.11.95 löschen willst, von dem Kunden, dann heisst das AND Lieferdatum<"11.11.95" (oder <11.11.95, mutt du ausprobieren).


----------



## Test (12. August 2003)

Hab das anders gemacht(hab in der Tabelle ne Spalte mit der ID jeder Reihe und somit einfach per ID die Reihe gelöscht).

Aber wie mach ich jetzt ein Update für das Datum wenn der Benutzer das vorhandene Datum löschen will(Kann ich irgedwie die Zelle löschen da ich ja deren Reihennummer und Spalte habe)?


----------



## durin (12. August 2003)

???

Brauche mehr input


----------



## Test (13. August 2003)

Hab einfache Lösung gefunden:


```
Update Versionen Set Lieferdatum=null
```


----------



## durin (13. August 2003)

Damit löscht du aber keine Datensätze deren Lieferdatum am oder vor dem 11.11.95 liegen, sondern du änderst nur das Lieferdatum in allen Datensätzen auf NULL (wichtig NULL ist nicht gleich 0)


----------

